# الكابوس...ذلك العفريت الجاثم فوق الصدر!



## اني بل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

كان جاثما هناك على صدرها بنظراته النارية وشكله المسخي اللابشري، وهي في سبات لا حول لها ولا قوة..ومن بين الستائر التي كانت ترتجف في عتمة الغرفة المخيفة، كان رأس حصان يطل بعينيه الحمراوين، اللتين كانتا تتوهجان في الظلام كأنهما جمرتان من جهنم. 

مشهد أقل ما يمكن أن يقال عنه إنه يجسد أسوأ كابوس يمكن ان يؤرق نوم إنسان. 

وهذا بالفعل ما كانت تمثله هذه اللوحة للفنان السويسري الأصل البريطاني الجنسية "يوهان هنريخ فوسيلي" (1741-1825) التي تحمل عنوان"الكابوس"، وهي أبرز ما يتصدر معرض خاص عن فن "الرعب القوطي" في العصر الرومنسي وما بعده، يقام في معرض "تيت بريتين" في العاصمة البريطانية. 







لقد بقيت تلك اللوحة عالقة في مخيلتي تستفزني بقوة وتستحضر في ذهني الكثير من الحكايات التي سمعتها من أشخاص عانوا مرارة الكابوس. 

إن تجربة الكوابيس المخيفة، كما يقول الباحث "ستيورات هولرويد" في كتابه "عوالم الحلم"، هي "تجربة إنسانية عالمية، فكلنا يستيقظ بدءا من الطفل الصغير إلى الكهل المسن، ونحن نرتجف من عالم تعلـّق فيه كافة القوانين الطبيعية، ويفقد فيه المنطق والتوقع الذي يواسي أيامنا كافة معانيه." 






عالم الكوابيس عالم يخرج عن قوانين الطبيعة ويضع الحالم في رعب لا يحسد عليه 

وتجربة الكابوس والحلم المزعج تجربة قديمة قدم الإنسان، ففي ملحمة "جلجامش" الآشورية التي كتبت في بابل (في العراق حاليا) قبل أكثر من 4000 عام، والتي تعتبر أحد أقدم النصوص البشرية، هناك الكثير من الأحلام والكوابيس. 

ففي إحداها "يحلم البطل "جلجامش" أنه يصعد مع صديقه "إنكيدو" قمة جبل ينهار، ويقود مخلوق ذراعاه من الريش وأظفاره مثل مخالب النسر "إنكيدو" إلى "مملكة الغبار" حيث يحيا الأموات، ونصفهم من الإنس ونصفهم من الطير في ظلام دامس." 

الكابوس ومصاصو الدماء 
في الأساطير البابلبية في بلاد ما بين الرافدين، كان هناك اعتقاد بوجود مخلوق ليلي مصاص للدماء يدعى "ليليث". وحسب "قاموس برويرز الوجيز للحكم والخرافات" كان يعتقد أن هذا المخلوق يسكن البراري ولاسيما خلال الجو العاصف ويشكل خطورة لاسيما على الأطفال. 






كان الاعتقاد أن ليليث أو سكوبي أو عفريتة أو جنية كانت تهاجم الرجل في نومه وتسلبه قواه 
والاسم ساميّ الأصل من جذر يعني "ليل"، وهو الوقت المفضل لظهور المخلوق ونشاطه. 

وفي كتابات الأحبار اليهود الأوائل يشار إليها باعتبارها زوجة "آدم" الأولى. 

ويضيف الدكتور "بوب موران" في "موسوعة اللاموتى" بأن "ليليث" كانت معروفة في بلاد "سومر" القديمة (العراق حاليا)، وفي القرن الثاني للميلاد يقول الحاخام "حانينا بن دوسا":" لا يمكن للمرء النوم وحيدا في منزل، لأن من ينام وحده في منزل تنال منه ليليث." وهي تمتص طاقة الرجل النائم وأحيانا تسرق منه سائله المنوي وتتركه منهكا". 

وعند الرومان كان الاعتقاد أن سبب الكابوس يعود إلى كائن أو عفريت كان يزعج الناس خلال النوم متخذا شكلا ذكريا يسمى "إنكوبي"(أو إنكوبيس) يزعج النساء النائمات، أو شكلا أنثويا يسمى "سكوبي"(أو سكوبيس) يزعج الرجال النيام، وربما كان المخلوقان كائنا واحدا قادرا على التجسد حسب الجنس الذي يريد، وربما كان مستوحى من "مورمو" الإغريقية التي كانت أنثى ذات شهية جنسية هائلة. 

ورغم أن "سكوبي" (أو "سكوبيس") كانت مصدر رعب في روما القديمة، إلا أن هذه العفريتة استحوذت على اهتمام أكبر في بداية المسيحية، وحتى القرون الوسطى، عندما كان الاعتقاد السائد أنها تتسلط على الرهبان كي تلهيهم عما نذروا إليه أنفسهم في خدمة الكنيسة. 

ففي كتاب "موسوعة الكائنات الشريرة" للراهب الإيطالي "فرانسيسكو ماريا غوازو" الخبير في دراسة الشياطين والعفاريت، (والذي كتبه في القرن السادس عشر للميلاد)، هناك تفصيل لخواص "سكوبي" في قائمة العفاريت التي تعذب الأتقياء والصالحين. 






كان الاعتقاد حتى القرن 18 أن روحا شريرة تتخذ شكل امرأة جميلة تسبب كوابيس الرجال  
ويقول الراهب غوازو:" هذه الأشكال من الحلم التي يعاني منها الرهبان هي في الواقع حقيقية. وهي تجارب سببها التجسد التام والفعلي لهذه العفريتة التي لا تريد أن تجعلهم يحنثون بما أقسموا عليه من عهود بالعفة فقط بل تريد أيضا إلحاق الأذى بهم." 

الكابوس في ثقافات العالم 
إن كلمة "كابوس" بالعربية يعتقد أن أصلها إغريقي من كلمة "إنكوبيس". أما بالإنكليزية Nightmare فيرجع أصلها إلى "مخلوق ليلي من الأساطير الجرمانية والإسكندنافية، كان يعرف باسم "مارا"Mara) (ويقول الدكتور بوب كوران في كتابه "موسوعة اللاموتى:" كان الناس يخشون حضور " مارا" أثناء النوم، لأنه كان ذو قدرة على امتصاص الطاقة من الجسم وتشويش العقل بشكل كبير. 

لكن الدكتور "جون غروهول" المشرف على موقع "مركز النفس" الإلكتروني يقول إن اسم "مارا" يظهر أيضا في اللغات الهندو-أوروبية، ويعتقد أن مصدره من الشرق، وهو يظهر بالفعل في الأساطير البوذية كاسم عفريتة حاولت إغواء "غواتاما بوذا" ( 563-483 ق.م) باتخاذها هيئة امرأة جميلة، لكن بوذا قاوم إغراءها. 

ومما يثير الأهتمام والدهشة أن كلمة "كابوس" في ثقافات معظم شعوب الأرض ولغاتها لها تقريبا نفس الدلالة والمعنى:" كائن أو روح شريرة أو عفريت يزعج النائم ويمتص قواه الجسدية( وغالبا الجنسية). 

الأحلام هبة إلهية 






اعتقد القدماء أن الأحلام عموما تنقل رسالة من الآلهة إلى البشر 
دراسة الأحلام بشكل عام قديمة ووجدت لها آثار على الألواح الحجرية التي ترجع إلى سومر أقدم حضارة عرفتها البشرية ( في بلاد ما بين الرافدين.) 

وفي القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد كان هناك 320 معبدا في بلاد اليونان وحوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط مكرسة للأحلام ولعبادة الإله "أسكيولابيوس" إله الشفاء. 

واعتقدت بعض الشعوب القديمة مثل الإغريق أن الأحلام عموما هبة من الآلهة لكشف معلومات للبشر وزرع رسالة معينة في عقل الشخص النائم. 

الطبيب الإغريقي "كلاوديوس جالينوس" الذي عاش بين 130-200 ق.م لم ينسب الحلم إلى اللاوعي بل تبنى وجهة النظر السحرية ونسبها إلى الآلهة. 

وسبق أفلاطون فرويد بمدة تصل إلى 2300 سنة في رؤيته لتفسير الأحلام حين أورد في كتابه "الجمهورية":" حتى مع وجود الرجال الطيبين، فهناك جانب منحط وحيواني متوحش يطل برأسه أثناء النوم." 

الأحلام عند العلماء العرب 






اعتقد العلماء والباحثون منذ القدم بوجود صلة بين الكوابيس والأحلام والعقل الباطن 
اهتم العلماء العرب المسلمون بالأحلام وتفسيرها وبات ذلك علما بحد ذاته عند بعض المفسرين التابعين مثل "محمد بن سيرين (المتوفى عام 110 للهجرة) ، كما اهتم به مفكرون مثل "محمد بن علي محي الدين بن عربي" المولود في الأندلس ( 1164م-1240م) ( في كتابيه "الفصوص" و"الفتوحات المكية")، و"ابن خلدون "، خصوصا في إطار اهتمامهم بالتفريق بين الحلم الذي مصدره الوحي (الرؤيا الصالحة) والحلم الكاذب( أضغاث الأحلام). 

وقد سعى ابن عربي وابن خلدون إلى تفسير الأحلام وتحليلها وتقسيم أنواعها ومعرفة أسبابها ومصادرها، بينما لم يبدأ اهتمام علماء الغرب بدراسة الأحلام إلا حديثا. 

يقول ابن خلدون في مقدمته في الفصل الثالث عشر تحت عنوان "علوم البشر وعلوم الملائكة":" أما أضغاث الأحلام فصور خيالية يخزنها الإدراك في الباطن ويجول فيها الفكر بعد المغيبة عن الحس. الفرق بين الرؤيا الصالحة وأضغاث الأحلام الكاذبة فإنها كلها صور في الخيال في حالة النوم." 

ومن الكتب الإسلامية المشهورة التي تناولت الأحلام "تعطير الأنام في تعبير المنام" لعالم الدين والأدب والشاعر والمتصوف عبد العزيز النابلسي(ولد في دمشق 1641م- توفي1730 م) و"التعبير المنيف والتأويل الشريف "لـ"محمد بن قطب الدين الأزنيقي" (المتوفى سنة 885 للهجرة)، وغيرها. 

ما هو الكابوس؟






طغى الطابع فوق الطبيعي على تفسير الأحلام والكوابيس حتى وقت قرون متأخرة 
حسب قاموس "لسان العرب" لـ"جمال الدين بن منظور" عن "الأصمعي" أن الكابوس هو:" الجُثام والجاثوم الذي يجثم على الإنسان وهو نائم." ويعرف أيضا باسم "الضاغوط" وإن كانت هذه التسمية غير شائعة. 

وحسب قاموس دكتور "صامويل جونسون" الذي وضع في 1755 ويعتبر من أهم القواميس في تاريخ اللغة الإنكليزية :" هو حالة تشمل ضيق صدر وسواسيا في الليل يشبه ضغط ثقل على الصدر." 

يقول الباحث في الأحلام والكوابيس أنش مايكل إي Anch Michael A في كتابه "نظرة علمية للنوم" (عام 1988):" كان الاعتقاد الشائع منذ مئات السنين وحتى أواخر القرن 18 م أن الكابوس سببه هجوم شيطان أو عفريت يجثم على صدر النائم". 

ويرى الدكتور "وليام وليمز" مؤلف "موسوعة العلم الزائف" أن تفسير الكابوس (بشكليه incubus " إنكوبي" أو " succubus" " سكوبي") وفق الرؤية المسيحية في القرون الوسطى كان يركز على الخطيئة. 

ويستشهد بكتاب "مدينة الله" لمؤلفه "القديس أوغسطين"( المولود في ما يعرف حاليا بـتونس) (353م -430م) وبكتاب "سوما ثيولوجيا" (="الجامع"- في الفلسفة والدين والشريعة) لــ"القديس توما الإكويني(القرن 13م) اللذين يفسران الـ"إنكوبي" (الكابوس الذي يصيب النساء) على أنه عائد لشياطين/عفاريت ترسل بقصد إغواء البشر وإيقاعهم بالخطيئة. 

عند بعض علماء المسلمين ممن يعالجون بما يسمى بـ"الرقى الشرعية"، ربما تكون أسباب الكابوس نفسية أو عضوية بحتة يعرفها الأطباء، وقد تكون ناجمة عن نوع من "المس الشيطاني" يسمى بـ"المس الطائف". 

الكابوس:شهوات مكبوتة؟






سيغموند فرويد اعتبر الكوابيس مثل الأحلام تعبيرا عن الشهوات المكبوتة 
في عام 1920 قال "سيغموند فرويد" في نظريته الخاصة بـ"تحقيق الرغبة" في أول طبعة من كتابه "تفسير الأحلام":" إن الكوابيس تمثل الرغبات بالتعرض للعقاب والنابعة من الأنا الأعلى." 

وفي عام 1925 عاد "فرويد" ليقول:" الكوابس هي تعبير عن دوافع غير أخلاقية شريرة وملتوية تتعلق بزنا المحارم أو بشهوات إجرامية وسادية." 

وبعدها بدا أن "فرويد" غير راض عن هذا التعريف وفق نظريته ليقول "إنها ميل بدائي ورجعي لإعادة معايشة تجارب مريرة." 

لكن كما علة الأحلام عموما عند فرويد، فقد نحى هذا العالم إلى عزو حدوث الكابوس إلى كبت نفسي، حيث تنتج العناصر السلبية للتجربة عن محاولة كبت الشهوات الجنسية. ويحدث هذا الكبت عبر آلية إسقاط الشهوات الجنسية على عنصر خارجي أو عفريت. 

أما "كارل يونغ" فالكوابيس بالنسبة إليه، مثل بقية الأحلام: "تؤدي وظيفة تعويضية، فإذا اتخذ الناس موقفا شديد السطحية أو أبدو قدرا كبيرا من عدم الاكتراث في موقف واع، عندها يمكن للحلم أن يعزز الموقف ويعوض عن حالة اليقظة تلك بطريقة تنتج الكابوس." 

الكابوس ونوبات الرعب






في الكابوس أحيانا يشعر الشخص بأن كائنا غيبيا أو حتى عاديا يطارده 
يعرف "مختبر الأحلام والكوابيس" في مستشفى Sacre -Coeur في مونتريال في كندا (والمخصص لدراسة الأحلام واضطراباتها منذ 1991) الكابوس كالتالي:" هو مصلح يشير إلى نمطين من الأحلام المزعجة: أولهما هو الكابوس الفعلي (أو الشلل النومي)، والثاني ما يعرف بـ"نوبات الرعب النومي." وكلاهما مختلف عن الآخر من الناحية البيولوجية والنفسية. 

أما الأول فطويل وفيه صور واضحة للحالم في حالة خطر والإحساس بتأثير سلبي قوي (قلق خطر-ذنب-غضب- حزن- إحباط - خوف - قلق إلخ) ويتذكرها النائم بعد استيقاظه ويكون مدركا لكل ما يحلم به وتنتهي باستيقاظ الحالم وتكون أشبه بفيلم رعب نومي طويل. 

أما "نوبات الرعب النومي" فيحس المرء فيها بالتشويش وفقدان الاتجاه والدوار عند الاستيقاظ وتفتقر لتكر الصور الواضحة وتقع عادة في مرحلة النوم العميق(المرحلة 3-4) في الساعات الأولى من النوم، وعادة لا يتذكر الحالم شيئا عند الاستيقاظ. 

ويتفق معظم الباحثين في علم النوم والأحلام والكوابيس أن الكابوس حلم مزعج جدا يحدث خلال مرحلة الحلم المعروفة باسم "النوم في مرحلة العين السريعة"( ويرمز لها اختصارا REM )، ومعظم الناس يدخلون هذه المرحلة من النوم أحيانا بعد 90 دقيقة من النوم، بينما يحصل "الرعب النومي" في مرحلة النوم التي لا تحدث فيها حركة العين السريعة( ويرمز لها اختصارا NREM )، ويدخلها النائم خلال نحو ساعة من بدء النوم، ويستمر "الرعب النومي" بين 5-20 دقيقة. 






يرافق الكابوس هلوسات بصرية وسمعية وحتى حسية في بعض الأحيان 
ومما يرافق الكابوس أيضا، فضلا عن تسرع ضربات القلب، التنفس السريع، واختفاء النشاط العصبي، وأحيانا يرافقه اضطرابات أخرى مثل "الرعب النومي"، والسير أثناء النوم( السرنمة). 

ويصف الباحثون الكابوس ( أو شلل النوم) بأنه حالة حلمية تحدث في الشطر الأخير من النوم، يرافقها شلل مؤقت للجسم بعد الاستيقاظ مباشرة (بعد الإفاقة=حالة ما بين النوم والصحو)، وأحيانا نادرة قبيل الخمود للنوم (حالة الوَسَن=حالة الإغفاء التي تسبق النوم التام)، وهو مرتبط بشكل وثيق جدا بالشلل الطبيعي الذي يحصل للنائم خلال مرحلة النوم المعروفة بـ REM، باستثناء عضلة الحجاب الحاجز(للمحافظة على التنفس). 

ويحدث شلل النوم عندما يستيقظ المخ من حالة REM إلى حالة الاستيقاظ الطبيعي الكامل، لكن الشلل الجسدي يبقى قائما، وهذا يسبب إحساس المرء بأنه مستيقظ ومدرك لما حوله لكنه عاجز عن الحراك. 

وعادة ما تترافق هذه الحالة مع أنواع معينة من الهلوسات البصرية والسمعية وحتى الحسية، وتستمر نحودقيقتين، ثم يعود المرء لمرحلة النوم العميق REM ، أو يصبح مستيقظا تماما. 

وغالبا ما يعتقد الشخص أن هذه الحالة هي مجرد حلم وهو ما يساعد فيه الهلوسات المرافقة للحالة إلى جانب ما يراه الشخص في الغرف حقيقة. 

أسباب الكابوس (شلل النوم)






تحدث الكوابيس نتيجة أسباب كثيرة منها الضغوط النفسية في اليقظة ولاسيما الصدمات الكبيرة 
بعض الباحثين (د.غروهول) يقولون إن الحالة ربما لها صلة بوجود "بطء في نقل السيالة العصبية أو عرقلة هذه السيالة الخاصة بوصلات الخلايا العصبية الحركية المسؤولة عن تحريك العضلات وأجزاء الجسم وهي الخلايا الموجودة في غشاء المخ". 

ويقول د."غروهول" إن هناك صلة واضحة بين الذين يعانون من شلل النوم والذين يعانون من "النوم القهري"(ميل مرضي للنوم لا يستطيع الإنسان التحكم فيه ويدفعه للنوم في أي وقت). 

ويشير "التقرير الدولي لتصنيف اضطرابات النوم" (الذي وضع عام 1990) إلى أن "الشلل النومي"( الجاثوم) قد يصيب الإنسان الطبيعي مرة إلى مرتين خلال االحياة. 

ويرى بعض الباحثين أن عوامل متعددة تزيد من احتمال حصول الشلل أثناء النوم والهلوسات معا ومنها: النوم على الظهر، والنوم في أوقات غير منتظمة، والقيلولة، والحرمان من النوم، والشعور بالضغط الزائد، والتغير المفاجئ في المحيط أو نمط الحياة. 

ويعتبر القلق والتوتر أكثر الأسباب شيوعا للكابوس، حيث أن حصول حادث مهم في حياة الإنسان يسبق حصول الكابوس عند 60% من الناس. 






يعتقد بعض العلماء أن تناول الأطعمة مباشرة قبل النوم ليلا يمكن أن يسبب الكابوس  
ومن الأسباب الأخرى: المرض مع الحمى- موت شخص عزيز- رد فعل حاد أو عارض جانبي لتناول دواء- التوقف مؤخرا عن تناول دواء مثل أقراص النوم- تناول الكحول أو الخمور بشكل مفرط -التوقف الفجائي عن تناول المشروبات الكحولية- اضطرابات التنفس أثناء النوم. 

واكتشف العلماء حديثا أن مما يزيد احتمال حصول الكابوس تناول طعام قبل الذهاب للنوم مباشرة، وهو ما يزيد استقلاب الجسم( هضم الطعام وتمهيدا لامتصاصه وتحويله لطاقة وبناء خلايا جديدة والتخلص من الخلايا القديمة) ونشاط المخ. 

ومما يلفت الانتباه هنا أن هذا الاستنتاج الحديث توصل إلى ما يشبهه (في تعليل صلة الطعام بحصول الحلم) الطبيب العربي "علاء الدين بن الحسن ابن النفيس" (المولود قرب دمشق عام 607 هـ / 1210م) (وهو أول من اكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى) حيث اعتبر في كتابه "الشامل" أن الأحلام تنشأ بسبب الأطعمة التي يتناولها الإنسان ويرجع ذلك إلى أبخرتها التي تتصاعد إلى الرأس أثناء النوم فتؤثرعلى الفص الأمامي للمخ وتسبب ظهور الصور والخيالات المختلفة خلال النوم. 

الكوابيس مفيدة للإنسان!  






يرى الباحثون أن الكوابيس رغم تجربتها المثيرة للخوف إلا أنها مفيدة للمحافظة على توازن العقل 
يقول خليل جبران:" ثق بالأحلام ، ففيها البوابة الخفية للخلود." لعل من يسمع هذه القول يرى فيه مبالغة شعرية لا تخفى على أحد، لكنها تحمل في طياتها شيئا من الحقيقة العلمية التي أثبتتها الدراسات الأخيرة. 

مجلة "علوم النوم والأحلام" نشرت بحثا قدمه علماء ألمان في "علم النوم" أمام اجتماع دولي حضره أكثر من 200 باحث في هذا المجال من جميع أنحاء العالم عقد في "جامعة تافتس" الأمريكية عام 2002 قالوا فيه إن الكوابيس مفيدة ولها معنى دائما وتعكس في الغالب مشاعر وأحاسيس المرء وتفكيره المتجذر في أعماق اللاوعي ونشاطات اليقظة. 

ويقول الباحثون إنها تلفت إنتباه الشخص إلى الأمور التي تتطلب تفكيره بها وتركيزه عليها. ويعتقدون أن الحد من مقدار التوتر خلال ساعات اليقظة يقلص درجة الضيق والتوتر في الحلم المزعج. ويرى العلماء أن التحدث عن الأحلام المخيفة يساعد المرء على تقليل نسبة تكررها بل والتخلص منها. 

بعد كل هذا البحث وما تيسر جمعه من معلومات عن الكوابيس، وجدتُـني وقد قاربت الساعة منتصف الليل، والنوم يداعب جفوني. خلدت للنوم، وأنا أسأل الله أن يبعد عني سكوبي وأمثالها من مخلوقات الليل، وكل ما ينغص النوم والمنام!. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/middle_east_news/newsid_4959000/4959960.stm​


----------



## +Coptic+ (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع و مشوق جدا يا جورجينا
ربنا يحافظ عليكي و يبارك تعب محبتك*


----------



## sara A (7 سبتمبر 2009)

> يرى الباحثون أن الكوابيس رغم تجربتها المثيرة للخوف إلا أنها مفيدة للمحافظة على توازن العقل
> يقول خليل جبران:" ثق بالأحلام ، ففيها البوابة الخفية للخلود." لعل من يسمع هذه القول يرى فيه مبالغة شعرية لا تخفى على أحد، لكنها تحمل في طياتها شيئا من الحقيقة العلمية التي أثبتتها الدراسات الأخيرة.


 
*ميرسى يا جورجينا على الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

